# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Thắc mắc >  Xin hỏi về vấn để xoay lưỡi dao

## ktshung

Em muốn làm một cái máy cắt vải CNC trong đó lưỡi dao luôn xoay theo đúng hướng của vector đang cắt. Xin hỏi đã có bác nào nghiên cứu vấn đề này chưa, có kinh nghiệm gì truyền đạt lại cho em với, em cám ơn nhiều

----------


## motogia

ủa, bác anhcos có phần mềm này mà bác

----------

ktshung, thuhanoi

----------


## thuhanoi

Bác anhcos đang nắm giữ bản quyền đó, hoặc làm lệch tâm trục dao như máy cắt decan đó

----------

ktshung

----------


## nhatson

> Bác anhcos đang nắm giữ bản quyền đó, hoặc làm lệch tâm trục dao như máy cắt decan đó


vải thường cát dầy, khi quẹo gấp nó buộc phải lượn ra rồi mới quay dao rồi lượn vào ợ

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Bác anhcos đang nắm giữ bản quyền đó, hoặc làm lệch tâm trục dao như máy cắt decan đó


lệch tâm trục dao không dùng được bác à, nó chỉ ứng dụng cho việc cắt nhỏ và nhẹ như decal thôi

----------


## anhcos

Máy thì như máy phay, chủ yếu là chỗ cái đầu quay dao. Độ lệch mũi cắt với tâm trục quay lệch nhau chut xíu chắc không sao.

Soft thì mình có bản xài cho cắt gương k lệch tâm xoay và soft cho cắt đá với độ lệch rất lớn.
Đảm bảo luôn tiếp tuyến với đuờng cắt, nếu đa tuyến có chỗ nào quá gấp sẽ đuợc cắt ra tự động thành 2 đuờng.

----------

ktshung, sieunhim

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Để bữa nào em rủ bác anhcos nhậu say trộm phần mềm bán bác ktshung giá rẻ, cả làng cùng lợi.haha

----------

ktshung

----------


## anhcos

> Để bữa nào em rủ bác anhcos nhậu say trộm phần mềm bán bác ktshung giá rẻ, cả làng cùng lợi.haha


Đợi hoài ma chưa thấy em nha.

----------

ktshung

----------


## ktshung

> Đợi hoài ma chưa thấy em nha.


bác anhcos inbox vào chổ kín cho em xem để nắm bắt được công nghệ này em phải trồng bao nhiêu lúa ạ

----------


## ktshung

> Máy thì như máy phay, chủ yếu là chỗ cái đầu quay dao. Độ lệch mũi cắt với tâm trục quay lệch nhau chut xíu chắc không sao.
> 
> Soft thì mình có bản xài cho cắt gương k lệch tâm xoay và soft cho cắt đá với độ lệch rất lớn.
> Đảm bảo luôn tiếp tuyến với đuờng cắt, nếu đa tuyến có chỗ nào quá gấp sẽ đuợc cắt ra tự động thành 2 đuờng.


cho em hỏi phần quay dao bác lập trình như trục A trong mach3 hay nó độc lập và dùng cảm biến chuyển động?

----------


## anhcos

Thì thêm 1 trục quay bất kỳ nào đó vào code để di chuyển luôn tiếp tuyến đó bác.

----------


## ktshung

> Thì thêm 1 trục quay bất kỳ nào đó vào code để di chuyển luôn tiếp tuyến đó bác.


Nó dạng như plus in trong artcam hả bác?

----------


## vopminh

Em thắc mắc con dao dùng cắt vải thì dùng con dao dragknife hay con dao sọc lên sọc xuống hay dao tròn lăn thì dao nào lợi hơn ạ. Theo em thì con nào thì cũng phải dùng tangent  hết nhưng nghĩ mãi vẫn chưa chọn được loại nào cắt vải lợi hơn.

----------


## anhcos

Mình chưa thấy dao cắt vải, còn với máy cnc cắt kính thì dùng dao tròn lăn.

----------


## CBNN

anh anhcos , cái này kết hợp với camera để xác định góc tọa độ phôi  dấu + nữa là ngon tuyệt !

----------

anhcos

----------

